# Found a great height and weight chart for puppies



## Hektor

The current height and weight can be in cm and kg???


----------



## outwest

It is a percentage chart so any measurement should work. I used inches and pounds, but centimeters and kilograms should work, too.


----------



## irax

Found that this chart was originally for golden doodles - do folks think it works for spoos also?


----------



## Countryboy

We've been using it for years in here. 

I don't know if your research on Poodles alone will differ much statistically. You may just gather a lot of data (if you're lucky) to come up with a graph quite like this.

But best of luck!


----------



## peppersb

irax said:


> Found that this chart was originally for golden doodles - do folks think it works for spoos also?


Good question, Irax. I actually was wondering the same thing a few years ago when I was trying to predict Cammie's adult weight. 

I kept records on my girl Cammie, and used the chart to predict her adult weight and height during the first year of her life. Cammie is a small standard poodle. As an adult, she is 35 pounds and 21 1/2 inches. The chart slightly over-estimated both her adult weight and her adult height. Also, she reached her adult weight by the time she was a year old. That's earlier than the chart would have predicted. So maybe golden doodles and poodles do grow at slightly different rates. But the predictions were not too far off. 

Here are my records (if you can read them):


----------



## marialydia

Technical question: I have Pericles' weight chart on an excel graph but can't for the life of me figure out how to share it here. Tried to pdf it but it won't upload...


----------



## peppersb

marialydia said:


> Technical question: I have Pericles' weight chart on an excel graph but can't for the life of me figure out how to share it here. Tried to pdf it but it won't upload...


I got the image of my records (post #6 above) by using the Windows snipping tool to take a screen shot, and then I saved it as a JPG. A JPG can be uploaded.


----------



## irax

you can pm the file to me, and i can include the data in what i am collecting, if you want...


----------



## marialydia

Got it with the snipping tool! This is Pericles' weight chart, in kilos, birth to 32 weeks.


----------



## Coldbrew

the chart might be more accurate for Piper than for Jasper as she's a doodle, but according to this chart I'll have a 64 pound labradoodle and a 67 pound spoo. 

That's right in the range I was expecting for Jasper (his parents were 62 and 70 pounds), but is much bigger than we were originally told for Piper. The shelter estimated 45 pounds adult weight and she's already 38 pounds and not yet 6 months


----------



## wmoore

pretty neat chart, I knew of this before, you have to do the math yourself though


----------



## RSH

It's been 20 years since my last Spoo puppy, but wow I don't remember her exploding sizewise so fast like that chart suggests!

For some reason I've been entertaining daydreams of my future boy Spoo leisurely growing over the course of a year and a half.

:biggrin: Um, nope! I'm now going to be prepared for him to grow like a weed, lol. 

My neighbor has a sweet super energetic doodle that is a six month old woolly booger, and she's only about 25 lbs. She said the breeder said she was supposed to be 40 and was wondering if she was going to get any bigger. 

I kind of shrugged and said I didn't know much about golden doodles or doodles in general (which is sort of not true because I've read about them, but I didn't want to upset her with the fact that her dog's coat is going to start matting like crazy any day now given the texture, from what I've read online).


----------



## twyla

RSH said:


> It's been 20 years since my last Spoo puppy, but wow I don't remember her exploding sizewise so fast like that chart suggests!


In my tpoo owning opinion :smile: , spoos explode size wise :aetsch:


----------

